# Phone holder



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a good phone holder for the mk3?
I've found this one on Fleebay but reviews question it's quality....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oemmounts-Au ... SwKf5boV8d

Cheers
Nik


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

I use this one and it works very well.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oemmouts-Aud ... 3735462667


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

If you have a big/heavy phone get this. used it with an iPhone XS Max and 11 Pro. its superb,

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07 ... UTF8&psc=1


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> If you have a big/heavy phone get this. used it with an iPhone XS Max and 11 Pro. its superb,
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07 ... UTF8&psc=1


Does that fix to the blades of one of the air vents?


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

This is the one I have and its very good.


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

NP46 said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a big/heavy phone get this. used it with an iPhone XS Max and 11 Pro. its superb,
> ...


The OEMMounts one mentioned by AceVentura above fits very neatly between two of the air vents (not to the blades) which makes a tidy looking arrangement. I use the OEMMounts with a 6.1" phone and it handles the size and the weight fine. There are two versions; one has a clip to hold the phone and the other is a magnet. The example you (NP46) show in the first post is the magnetic version. I went for the clip version for best chance of holding a heavy phone.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

NP46 said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a big/heavy phone get this. used it with an iPhone XS Max and 11 Pro. its superb,
> ...


yes but obscures the temp dial but i lived with it as i always had it on hi in the winter and low in the summer.


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

dids66 said:


> This is the one I have and its very good.


Cheers, that's the type of thing I'm after.


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

dids66 said:


> This is the one I have and its very good.


Cheers, that's the type of thing I'm after.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

dids66 said:


> This is the one I have and its very good.


Wow, all of that work just for a phone mount?

Just get one of these: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YOSH-360-Rot ... SwMdpdiz3C

Installs in seconds, no removing vents, no marks from dashboard sucker mounts, and right above the steering wheel so you don't have to take your eyes off the road (if you're using it for sat nav...don't text and drive folks!)


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Doesn't that look smashing :lol:


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

Ruudfood said:


> dids66 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the one I have and its very good.
> ...


I like the idea of the long extension arm putting the phone close to hand but I believe in the UK the windscreen mount mustn't be in the area swept by the wipers by law so I don't think this mount is a good idea in the UK. The OEMMounts one puts the phone close at hand (very close given the shape of the TT cabin) without that disadvantage.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

NP46 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good phone holder for the mk3?
> I've found this one on Fleebay but reviews question it's quality....
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oemmounts-Au ... SwKf5boV8d
> ...


I've just fitted this and I'm very happy with the design and quality, it's expensive for what it is but much better than the numerous suction holders that have broken on me/fallen off the screen over time, not to mention obscuring your view esp on bends and roundabouts


----------



## Skateboard (Oct 25, 2020)

Still the tidiest solution I've seen.

https://www.audiphoneholder.com/product ... dle-holder


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> If you have a big/heavy phone get this. used it with an iPhone XS Max and 11 Pro. its superb,
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07 ... UTF8&psc=1


I disagree.
Mounts that attach to the vent vanes, like this, seem excellent at only one thing - breaking the vent vanes.
If you must have a mount, use this: https://www.audiphoneholder.com/product ... dle-holder
Or this: https://www.proclipusa.com/product/8552 ... sole-mount


----------



## auditt (May 10, 2012)

There are two popular mounts designed for the TT MK3 8S. Whilst they are essentially the same, the quality appears to be different.

*Clearmounts*
Clearmounts claim to be the original and appears to be of a higher quality design.
However, Clearmounts is significantly more expensive and needs to be shipped from Canada. So there is import duty and tax to pay too if you are located in the UK.
https://www.audiphoneholder.com/products/32/audi-tt-mk3-2015-present

Here is what Clearmounts had to say about the OEMMounts phone holder.









*OEMMounts*
The OEM Mounts version appears to be a cheaper knockoff according to Clearmounts. There is a video on YouTube which shows it leaving a significant indentation in the dashboard of your car from the mounting screw which attaches the phone holder to the fixing plate. However, it is a bit cheaper and readily available in the UK. So if you can put up with potentially damaging your dashboard then the OEM Mounts will probably the way to go.
https://www.oem-mounts.com/category/audi-tt-8s

Here is a picture of the indentation left by the fixing screw on the back of the OEM Mounts phone holder.


----------



## Jon’s (3 mo ago)

Wonder if you could swap the screw for a flat head one?


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

Jon’s said:


> Wonder if you could swap the screw for a flat head one?


...and countersink the hole in the mount.


----------



## Jon’s (3 mo ago)

Sounds even better. 👍


----------



## motodenta (Sep 16, 2021)

beaten to death :








Phone holder - OEM-Mounts - Anyone used one?


I saw a YouTube video where the OEM Mounts phone holder leaves a rather large dent in the dashboard. The offending dent is seen at 3:28s. I noticed a screw head on the fixing plate appears to be responsible for the dent. Has anyone else noticed this dent when using the OEM Mounts phone holder...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

